

How to bag a geek - bootload
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21644150-battle-software-talent-other-industries-can-learn-silicon-valley-how-bag

======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/davidnwelton/status/568533225103953920](https://twitter.com/davidnwelton/status/568533225103953920)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=davidw](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=davidw))

